# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Removal of built-in Vulcan oil heater

## renovat

I have a built-in Vulcan Oil heater that I want to have removed, as we now use our reverse-cycle air-conditioner. (It worked fine last year, but I recently found that it doesn't light now - instead it trips the core-balance electrical circuit after about 5-10 mins, when it should start burning. Still I want to have it removed, rather than fix it first.) 
   Who would I get to do the job and would this heaters be of value to anyone? There is an oil tank at the side of the house, containing about 100 litres of heating oil. Would anyone want that?  :Confused:

----------

